# New Best Friend



## GT Buzz (Aug 19, 2012)

7 Weeks old and sweet as can be.  His name is Ethan.


----------



## lab (Aug 20, 2012)

nice, thanks


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 20, 2012)

looks like the hardwood feels good on that little belly. and cute pup, any plans for him or just a family pet?


----------



## GT Buzz (Aug 20, 2012)

Just a member of the family.  We are truly blessed by him.


----------



## GT Buzz (Sep 7, 2012)

*Update on Ethan*

I forgot how fast puppies grow.  He'll be 10 weeks on Sunday and has almost doubled his weight in 3 weeks.  He's 19.lbs. and so much fun around the house.


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 7, 2012)

nice pup


----------



## GT Buzz (Oct 26, 2012)

*Ethan's New Costume*

He's ready for Halloween.  What a wonderful, sweet dog.  He's just happy to please us any way he can.  Growing so fast.  He's 16 weeks and is up to almost 40 lbs.  Gonna be a big boy !!!


----------



## hwaldrop (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness! So precious!!


----------



## GT Buzz (Dec 4, 2012)

*Ethan is 5 Months Old already !*

He is 55 lbs and is becoming a horse.  He carrys huge sticks around the yard and keeps a collection of them on the deck.  He is so good with the kids and very well behaved for a 5 month old pup.  He wants to please us so much.


----------



## david w. (Dec 4, 2012)

Very Good looking dog.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 4, 2012)

That ain't no dog. That's a family member.


----------



## meherg (Dec 5, 2012)

I like it awesome pics


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice dog my friend i have a female golden pup just turned 4 months


----------



## GT Buzz (Jan 10, 2013)

That's a beautiful looking female. This is our first golden and I believe that they are the best breed.  Ethan seems to know what I want before I even say anything.  He's very smart and loyal. Ethan just tuned 6 months and is going to be neutered tomorrow.  I'm sure it won't be a very good day for him.  Luckily my niece works at the vet and will care for him extra good.


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Jan 11, 2013)

I know how you feel bella is extremely smart and she learns new stuff so quickly. She is so spoiled, she has her own bed but she insists on sleeping in the bed with us. I cant believe how much her and ethan look alike.


----------

